# Dog Food Recall - Nature's Variety



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Nature's Variety is recalling its Prairie Beef Meal and Barley Medley kibble. Just saw this on FB and thought I'd share some links for more information:

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/natures-variety-dog-food-recall-2012/

http://www.naturesvariety.com/news/53


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Nature's Variety has voluntarily recalled its raw organic chicken formula with "best if used by" dates of 10/4/13. According to the release pieces of clear plastic may be present in the bags which pose a choking hazard. The issue is supposed to have been rectified. Below are links for additional info:

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/natures-variety-announces-dog-food-recall/

http://www.naturesvariety.com/news/60


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Thanks, we finished our last bag of Blue and was going to go for Nature... Will do after the scare is over. What to eat, in the mean time.... So much variety, so little time.


----------

